# Wrong Motivations for Avoiding Sin?



## satz (Feb 13, 2006)

I cannot remember the exact reference so please bear with me. I recall reading in various places that in the psalms, when describing his sins of murder and adultery with regards to bathsheba, david says to God 'against you only have i sinned'.

It is biblical, i think, that all sin is first and foremost an offensive to God, regardless of the people who may also be hurt.

With that in mind, if we assume that adultery is PRIMARILY a sin against God, if a man is avoiding adultery/lust primarily by focusing on the offense against his wife, his he doing something wrong? Say he knows that adultery is a sin against God, but it is primarily the thought of hurting his wife that keeps him away from this particular sin.

(i am just using adulterly as an example, BTW)

Just some comments, whilst a first it might be tempting to say that yes, such a man has his priorities in the wrong place, but here are some thoughts;

1. Jesus told us to cut of our hand or eyes to avoid sin. Now, if we had perfect love for God and hatred for sin, we would not need to go to such extents (even metaphorically speaking). So isn't such an action on our part an admission that our love for God is not perfect?

2. In proverbs Solomon gives his son various practical reasons for avoiding adultery. The shame of discovery, the wastage of his strenght and substance, the anger of the lover's husband.


Any thoughts?

[Edited on 2-13-2006 by satz]


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 13, 2006)

You are thinking of Psalm 51:4


----------



## turmeric (Feb 13, 2006)

The law is a good restraint, though Gospel love should be enough. None of us have attained to perfect love of God and perfect motives.


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2006)

I've listened to a sermon series by A.N. Martin (Christians Engaged in War) where he says the primary motive is "evangelical", ie, love of God and subsequent hatred of sin, yet he emphasises it is not the exclusive motive. There are 2ndary motives such as fear of punishment, etc.


----------

